# حياة الرجاء يلزمها الثقة في الله ، و الثقة في مواعيده



## مونيكا 57 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*حياة الرجاء يلزمها الثقة في الله ، و الثقة في مواعيده 

، وفي عمله وفي محبتة لك وللكل ، وفي حكمة تدبيرة . لكي يمتلئ قلبك بالرجاء ،ينبغى أن تثق بإن الله يحبك أكثر مما تحب نفسك وانه يعرف ما هو الخير لك اكثر مما تعرف أنت بما لا يقاس . وأن كل تدابير الله من جهتك هي في عمق الحكمة و الخير ، مهما غير ذلك من خلال الشك .. 

*******

لابد أنك تعلم انك في يد الله وحده ، و لست في يد الناس ولا في أيدى التجارب و الأحداث ، ولا في ايدى الشياطين … 
أنت في يد الله وحده . و الله قد نقشك علي كفه ( إش 49: 16) . وقد يظلل عليك بجناحيه (مز 90 ) ويحرسك الليل و النهار ، ويحفظ دخولك وخروجك ( مز 120 ) . ومن محبته لك ، دعاك أبناً له( 1 يو 3 : 1) . وهو الراعي الذى يرعاك فلا يعوزك شئ ( مز 23: 1) . نحن كلنا شعبه وغنم رعيته . ولا يمكن لله كراع صالح أن يغفل عن غنمه . ولا يمكن له كأب أن يغفل عن اولاده . 

*******
أما ان كان لديك مشكلة ، فيريحك جداً أن تنتظر الرب . ولابد أنه سينقذك منها . فهذه نصيحة مباركة يقدمها لنا أحد مزامير صلاه باكر ، يقول فيها المرتل : : 
" انتظر الرب . تقو و ليتشدد قلبك ، وانتظر الرب "( مز 26 [27] ) . 
و النصيحة التي يقدمها لنا هذا المزمور ، ليس مجرد أن ننتظر الرب ، وإنما أن ننتظره في قوة ، ونحن متشدون في الداخل … لا ننتظر الرب في ضيقة ، أو في ضجر و تذمر واحتجاج : لماذا لم يعمل الرب حتى الآن ؟ أين محبته ؟ أين عمله ؟! ولا ننتظر ونحن نشك في عمل الله ، أو نشك في قيمه الصلاة و فاعليتها !! ولا ننتظر الرب في ضعف داخلى ، وفي انهيار ، وقد فقدنا معنوياتنا !! كلا ، فكل هذه المشاعر ضد فضيلة الرجاء … فالإنسان المضطرب  أو اليائس أو الخائف أو المنهار ، يدل علي انه فاقد الرجاء … لأن الذي ينتظر الرب في رجاء ، إنما يمنحه الرجاء قوة . وكما قال إشعياء النبى : " واما منتظرو الرب ، فيجددون قوة . يرفعون اجنحة كالنسور . يركضون ولا يتعبون . ويمشون ولا يعيون "( إش 40: 31 ) فما معني عبارة " يجددون قوة " ؟ معناها أنه كلما حاربهم الشيطان بالقلق أو بالضعف و الأضطراب ، تتجدد القوة فيهم من تذكرهم لمواعيد الله الصادقة ، وصفاته الإلهية المحبوبة باعتبارة الأب و الراعي و الحافظ والسائر و المعين … الله الحنون ، المحب ، صانع الخيرات ، الذي لا يغفل ولا ينام … فكلما يتذكرون صفه من هذه  الصفات  تتجدد القوة فيهم ، ويرفعون أجنحة كالنسور . 
إن منتظر الرب يثق ثقة لا تحد بمحبة الله الفائقة للبشر ، وبحكمة الله التي هي فوق ادراكنا 

البشري … 
*******

يثق أن الله يعطينا باستمرار دون ان نطلب ، وقبل أن نطلب . فكم بالحرى إن طلبنا … وهو يثق ايضاً أن الله يعطينا ما ينفعنا ، وليس حرفية ما نطلبه . لأنه ربما تكون بعض طلباتنا غير نافعة لنا … وهنا تظهر حكمة الله في محبته … 
لذلك في حياة الرجاء ، لآبد أن تثق بحكمة الله في تدبيرة 
لا تطلب وتصر . أنما أطلب وقل : لتكن مشيئتك … وحينما تقول  : " لتكن مشيئتك " ليكن ذلك بفرح ، بغير ألم ولا حزن .

*******

هناك أمور كثيرة لا تدريها . وهي معروفه ومكشوفة أمام الله . 
ربما الذي تطلبة ، لا يكون مناسباً لك ولا نافعاً لك . وربما الوقت الذي تحدده ، يعرف الله تماماً أنه غير صالح ، ويري أن تأجيل الاستجابة أفضل … لذلك تواضع ، وأترك الحكمه لله أن يتصرف. وانتظر الرب في ثقة …أليس من المخجل أننا نثق بذكائنا وفطنتنا أكثر مما نثق بالله ! 
إننا نضع حلولاً للأمور ، وأثقين أنها أفضل الحلول ، أو انها الوحيدة النافعة . وربما يكون في ذهن الله حل آخر لم يخطر لنا علي بال ، هو أفضل بما لا يقاس من كل تفكيرنا . ليتنا إذن نثق بالله … وننتظر حله في رجاء .

منقول عن مقالة للبابا شنودة الثالث     
                                                               اذكرونى فى صلواتكم       ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 نوفمبر 2009)

> لابد أنك تعلم انك في يد الله وحده ، و لست في يد الناس ولا في أيدى التجارب و الأحداث ، ولا في ايدى الشياطين …
> أنت في يد الله وحده . و الله قد نقشك علي كفه ( إش 49: 16) . وقد يظلل عليك بجناحيه (مز 90 ) ويحرسك الليل و النهار ، ويحفظ دخولك وخروجك ( مز 120 ) . ومن محبته لك ، دعاك أبناً له( 1 يو 3 : 1) . وهو الراعي الذى يرعاك فلا يعوزك شئ ( مز 23: 1) . نحن كلنا شعبه وغنم رعيته . ولا يمكن لله كراع صالح أن يغفل عن غنمه . ولا يمكن له كأب أن يغفل عن اولاده .
> 
> *******


موضوع جدا مفيد وجميل
شكرا لك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

> إننا نضع حلولاً للأمور ، وأثقين أنها أفضل الحلول ، أو انها الوحيدة النافعة . وربما يكون في ذهن الله حل آخر لم يخطر لنا علي بال ، هو أفضل بما لا يقاس من كل تفكيرنا . ليتنا إذن نثق بالله … وننتظر حله في رجاء .


 
ربنا يديم لنا حياه قداسه البابا
موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا مفيد وجميل
> شكرا لك
> ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا يديم لنا حياه قداسه البابا
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضع اكثر من رائع اختى الحبيبه مونيكا لما فيه من تعزيه نحن بجد فى اشد الحاجه اليها 

ولكن لى سوال 

وهو ما هى الاسباب التى تجعلنا نضعف امام تجارب الحياه وبالتالى ننسى قدره الهنا الحنون فى حل كل مشاكلنا


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اختى الغالى

موضوع جميل جدا 

المسيح يبارككم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> موضع اكثر من رائع اختى الحبيبه مونيكا لما فيه من تعزيه نحن بجد فى اشد الحاجه اليها
> 
> ولكن لى سوال
> 
> وهو ما هى الاسباب التى تجعلنا نضعف امام تجارب الحياه وبالتالى ننسى قدره الهنا الحنون فى حل كل مشاكلنا



*سلامالمسيح يملأ حياتك

ربما يكون السبب  هو عدم إدراكنا لحكمة ربنا من التجربة
ربما لأننا نطلب شئ وخطة ربنا لنا شئ أخر
ربما لأننا نستعجل الحل والرب ربما يأتى فى الهزيع الرابع
ولكنة مهما تأخر سيأتى وينقذنا

كل واحد منا له خطة لحياتة رسمها له الرب
هدفها الدخول إلى الملكوت
أما الوسيلة  التى يرسمها له الرب فتختلف من شخص لأخر حسب قلب كل واحد
ربما شخص يؤمن ويسير فى مخافة الرب من كلمة بسيطة
ربما أخر لايؤثر فيه الكلام ولا التجارب مهما زادت ويستمر فى عناده
وبالتالى هذا الشخص لا يستمع الرب لطلبتة بل على العكس ربما تزيد عليه التجارب
وربما يكون هدف الرب بالنسبة لشخص أخر أن يعطيه تجربة  صعبة ليعطيه إكليل فى السماء
فنحن لا نعرف سبب التجربة أو لماذا زاد الوقت
ولكن علينا أن نثق أن كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
ربنا معك ويحفظك من التجارب
فقد قال رب المجد لتلاميذة إسهروا وصلوا حتى لا تدخلوا فى تجربة​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا اختى الغالى
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> المسيح يبارككم​*









​


----------

